# The tank that Jack built



## foxfish (23 Mar 2011)

The tank that Jack built


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-no ... e-12820354


----------



## greenjar (23 Mar 2011)

That is awesome, thanks for the link foxfish. I suppose some might say that Jack is a tad eccentric, but I love it


----------



## NeilW (23 Mar 2011)

I like how he dives into his tank through the bay window and doesn't own a TV. What a legend.


----------



## spyder (23 Mar 2011)

Now that planted woud be fun but who's up for water change duties?


----------



## ofere (4 Apr 2011)

Hmm... I wonder who owns the largest planted tank in the UK?


----------

